# chauvet hurricane 1300 fogger



## ih8needles (Oct 26, 2009)

i just recently purchased the hurricane 1300 fog machine. does any one have any suggestions on which chiller design i should try out? trash can style with dryer hose coiled inside or should i try something else? any suggestions would be great!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I dono, probably a large trash can based votex or reverse vortex, check out the vortex chiller thread for ideas. Let us know how it works out! I'm thinking of one for next year... 20,000cfm for ~$150 sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## ih8needles (Oct 26, 2009)

yea i got that fog machine for $130 brand new with a gallon of fog juice....i tried it out last night at my friends party and WOW!!!! let me tell you....but i wanna build a chiller that works well for that type of machine


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

FINALLY, Something I can lend some experience on :jol:

I just moved up to the Chauvet 1300 from a old trusty 700w unit with the 32gal trashcan w 3" dryer tube setup that worked very well. I thought I could just plug and play the chiller. HOWEVER, The chiller setup didnt NOT work well with the new 1300. With the fogger 3-4" away from the chiller (for the fresh air needed for expansion), well half the fog never made it in the chiller. So I reworked the unit.

I re-used the 32 gall trashcan. Gutted the old cheap 3" dryer hose. I bought three 6' sections of 4" dryer hose. All Dryer hose is not created equal. Get the more expensive one. The cheaper seperates very easiy causing issues and lots of cursing. I learned this lesson on the old chiller.

I also used the ventura "Y" pipe on the intake side. This allowed me to move the fogger right up to the pipe so ALL the fog enters the chiller and still allows the chiller to draw the needed fresh air for expansion.

Make sure your intake is up through the coiled hose and down the 90 degree outlet. Reverse doesnt seem to work as well.

I test this once so far with 20lbs wet ice topped off with 15lbs of dry ice. About 50 degrees out and light wind. I was really happy with the results. With the minimual interval and half duration I had no issue getting a nice fog to lay though my yard. It layed low for the first 30 ft out of the chiller then started to drift up and out.

I plan on trying again friday night with just wet ice for the final dry run of everything. But on Saturday my plan is 100% dry ice.

Whatever you try. This unit puts out a lot of fog and it needs time in the chiller. Any design that allows the fog to pass through too fast will likely disappoint you. My neighbor was very helpful in help with this project. He actually bought a ton of copper to try the coiled copper design with the cooler full of ice water and a pump. That may work well for small units but the 1300 blew through it like it wasnt even there. 

Time on ice is key and I gotta hunch the the colder dry ice is worth it. Friday will tell the tale.

Hope this helps.

David


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

I've had excellent success with 15-20 feet of 3 or 4" PVC packed full of ice with 3-4 holes through the full length to let the fog escape and a smaller 1 1/2" PVC to fit right over the nozzle of the fogger. I previously used a cooler which didnt work 1/2 as good.


----------

